# Choral works suitable for kids grades 3-5



## crimbo (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi, I work at an elementary school and will be giving a choir after-school program at the school with myself being the piano accompanist. Does anybody here know good secular pieces to work with from all periods/genres that would be suitable for this age group. I'm especially interested in rare and intriguing gems. I would have about 5 months to work with them. Thanks in advance!


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Some English & American folk songs are easy. Also check into material designed to work with the Orff and Kodaly methods. Why only secular? That stipulation eliminates too much good music.


----------

